# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πληροφορίες για είδος αμαζόνιου

## filiposath

μήπως είχε ποτέ κανείς amazon white fronted ; ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω αλλά δε γνωρίζω καθόλου για τη συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου είδους. ό,τι γνωρίζατε θα βοηθούσε.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο Πέτρος έχει Αμαζόνα και θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει.
petros-galleos

----------


## filiposath

οκ. ευχαριστώ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είχες ξανά παπαγάλο είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα αποκτήσεις;

----------


## mpikis

απ οτι γνωριζω οι παπαγαλοι αμαζωνίου είναι ιδαιτερα φωνακλαδες...πως πας απο αυτιά???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pedrogall

Filipos καλησπερα. Εγω ειχα african grey για 4,5 χρονια ο οποιος πεθανε τον περασμενο Οκτωβριο. Εδω και 1,5 μηνα εχω παρει εναν Αμαζονιο Yellow Naped. Ειναι παραπλησιο ειδος με τον White fronted. Ειναι πολυ καλα πουλια και με μεγαλη ικανοτητα ομιλιας, ιδιως τα ειδη Duble yellow, και Yellow Naped , γι' αυτο ειναι και ακριβοτεροι απο τα αλλα ειδη Αμαζονων. Πραγματι ειναι πιο φωνακλαδικα απο τους African Grey αλλα οχι τοσο που να ειναι ενοχλητικα σαν τους παπαγαλους Αra που ειναι και αυτοι απο τον Αμαζονιο. Δεν ξερω αν εχεις εμπειρια απο παπαγαλους, αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο ειδος. Αν δεν εχεις εμπειρια καλο ειναι να ξεκινησεις με ενα αλλο πιο ευκολο ειδος πουλιου.

----------


## filiposath

έχω ήδη στη κατοχη μου έναν blue fronted amazon εδώ και δυο χρονια. Η  αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ απαιτητικοί οι αμαζόνες με βάση αυτον που  ήδη έχω. Το τελευταιο διαστημα έχω ξεχωρισει τους white fronted nana και σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να αποκτησω εναν.  Ψαχνω πληροφορίες χωρίς να έχω βρει καποιον που να κατεχει το  συγκεκριμένο είδος και να έχει σαφή εικόνα για τις απαιτησεις του (δε  φαίνεται να είναι διαδεδομένο στην ελλάδα). Πάντως απο τα ξενογλωσσα  σαιτ μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι δε πρέπει να διαφέρει σε συμπεριφορά και  απαιτήσεις από τους άλλους αμαζόνιους παρά το μικροτερο μεγεθος του.

----------


## pedrogall

Αφου εχεις ηδη Αμαζονιο Blue fronted εδω και 2 χρονια γνωριζεις τον χαρακτηρα των Αμαζονων, που νομιζω οτι ειναι παρομοιος σε ολα τα ειδη. Βεβαια εξαρταται και απο τον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου, και απο την εκπαιδευση που του κανεις. Θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω ο παπαγαλος που εχεις μιλαει; Γιατι η δικη μου που ειναι τωρα 8 μηνων [ την πηρα πριν 1,5 μηνα ] εχει αρχισει να μιλαει , και σχεδον καθε μερα πεταει και καινουργιες λεξεις.

----------


## filiposath

πετρο, αν και δεν έδωσα απ' την αρχή βάση στην ομιλία του, ο δικός μου blue fronted μεχρι στιγμής λέει αρκετές λέξεις (έχει καλή ικανοτητα ομιλίας). Επικεντρώθηκα στο να είναι οσο πιο φιλικός κατα το δυνατον γινόταν και πραγματικά έγινε πάρα πολύ ήρεμος ως προς εμένα και σε καλό βαθμό με άλλους ανθρώπους.

----------


## Sunshine

Δεν τα γνωριζω αλλα απο τι λενε, ειναι ενα κλασσικό αμαζόνα σε μικρότερο μέγεθος. Το blue-fronted έχει μια πολύ δυνατή φωνή, (κάποτε είχα ενα) οπότε αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το δικό σου....  Το δικό μου yellow crowned φωνάζει κύριος το απόγευμα η αν μιλάμε δυνατά (τσακωμό) και δεν μας βλέπει! 

Εχεις φωτός με το blue fronted να μας δείξεις;  :Jumping0046: 

το white fronted (spectacled) ειναι όμορφο:

----------

